# Some of my Stash!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I was asked to post these in here so everyone could see, I guess it doesn't hurt. Some are older pics and some are new, No bragging but I am proud to have gotten close to where I want to be. still a few years off! I hope you enjoy these as I do daily! :nod: I have been home sick since last week with very little work done since so bored and i hope you don't mind me posting these?





My Opus x and Anjeo collection, I do have five or so boxes not shown only a coupe of which are hard to get! I need a bigger opus Humidor!



Opps left out fatboy




And overflow and Troops Stuff, also not seen another 3 medium size wood humidors, one a cabinet.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sooooooo Dave, you like Montes and Opus'sssss eh! :biggrin: :tu


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow. That's a whole lot of Cigars. just wow.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

That's not a stash - that's a freakin' cigar mine!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy crap i just wet myself great stash Dave your lucky i don't know where you live Lol.:usa2:


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

:yo: Hats off to that collection. That is some serious loot.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tritones said:


> That's not a stash - that's a freakin' cigar mine!


Thanks as Ron did I am keeping a few humidors and fours large coolers private. Got to keep something for thyself. LOL


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Good lord, I just peed myself.

You have an OPUS _collection_????? :hail::hail:

Wow!! That is outrageous.

How long did it take to work up to that stash??


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

<gasp> Ooooh, so THAT's what everyone means when they say "welcome to the slope"..


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Good lord, I just peed myself.
> 
> You have an OPUS _collection_????? :hail::hail:
> 
> ...


I'm wondering that myself! That is beyond amazing Dave. I think you stash has a higher value then my house and cars combined! Thanks so much for sharing those with us.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

entan said:


> <gasp> Ooooh, so THAT's what everyone means when they say "welcome to the slope"..


He skipped the slope, he jumped out of a plane @ 30,000 with no chute.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

grumpy1328 said:


> Good lord, I just peed myself.
> 
> You have an OPUS _collection_????? :hail::hail:
> 
> ...


The Opus was 80% over the last few months, the rest was started around 15 years ago and is again in a state of changing directions, The troops win when I do this as what else do I do with cigars I am not going to smoke, some go in bombs of course. LOL


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Wow!!! :bowdown:


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Speechless. Un-freakin-believable. Thanks for sharing. And, for the record, I don't mind you posting this at all!


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow:jaw: !!! I am DEFINITELY gonna use this as a "See honey, I don't have as many cigars as some guys do"!

You have a most impressive collection! Congrats!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Sooooooo Dave, you like Montes and Opus'sssss eh! :biggrin: :tu


And RyJ's, Boli's, Cohiba's, Upmann's and...lol. Nice collection Dave! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

smelvis said:


> The troops win when I do this as what else do I do with cigars I am not going to smoke, some go in bombs of course. LOL


Wish I could have joined PUFF while I was still over in the sand box!
But I know now who to contact when I go again! LOL!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Who could ever get tired of looking at this! Sweet, I'm not worthy...
Vinnie


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice collection you have there Dave. Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

:yield::tease: i feel so understocked


----------



## Do5ug (Mar 29, 2010)

Just the greatest collection of all time!

If I had a small percentage of that variety, I would never be able to decide upon my next smoke. 

I nearly go into a mental freeze-up trying to choose from my small inventory.

Dave is cornering the market. :yield:

Super work. Very nice setup. Congrats.


----------



## Secondz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats not a bad starter kit, Smelvis....lol

Serriously though, thats amazing......VERY well done Sir.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

So Dave............. _you got any empty tubos_???? lol

Thanks for sharing the pics of the great stash.
I bet this thread will go for pages and pages with comments!

I don't know who has a better stash.... you or this guy









_*I'm thinking DAVE!*_


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

wow dave what a site. i mean when does the shop open and we can come over and make a few purchases i wouldn't mind picking up a few of those smokes all look very nice and wow i just can't say it enough.... WOW...


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow Dave!

Can I have one of each Tubo Please?

LOL That's fantastic.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll be impressed when I see the Dutch Masters...

Ha just kidding! That's an amazing collection!


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow.... awesome, thanks for sharing those photos!

:first:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Holy s*%t Dave!!! That is one impressive collection you got there!!!!:usa2:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

EricF said:


> Holy s*%t Dave!!! That is one impressive collection you got there!!!!:usa2:


Hey Eric
LOVE your new avatar Bro WTG!! :usa2:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice collection, I knew you loved tubos, just didn't realize quite HOW much. Thanks for sharing your awesome collection with us.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I was asked to post these in here so everyone could see, I guess it doesn't hurt.


Ummm, actually, Dave - it _does_ hurt. Ouch! I just looked at the pictures again, and _again_ my eyes hit the screen when they popped out.

Ouch! Again!

Ouch! Again!

Oh, and jealousy hurts, too, Dave. Jealousy hurts a lot. And, boy, am I in pain right now.

Ouch! Looked again!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

EricF said:


> Holy s*%t !!!!


That sums it up pretty nicely!

I been in several large B&M's that don't have that kind of stash.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Bunker said:


> That sums it up pretty nicely!
> 
> I been in several large B&M's that don't have that kind of stash.


I think all three of the B&Ms in my town have less then that! And no that's not a joke, 20,000 people in this town and you can't find a good stick anywhere.


----------



## Joe2010 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think I just found my new wallpaper. 

I am still working up to even buying a single opus. I want to make sure I have smoked enough to truly enjoy it.

I was going to buy a few and let them rest for 6 months, but no wonder I cant find much stock, you bought them all.


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

That's freaking incredible! 

And I thought my "stash" was tiny before...


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

Will you adopt me?


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Just showed the wife. 

and said...
"You can never complain about my collecting. I have nothing compared to this. Nothing."

She agreed. So thanks!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

What you've got there is a huge fire hazard. Well, at least it would be if I ever stopped by, 'cause I'd be burning some stuff up for sure!

Impressive collection to say the least!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

That just makes me want to cry. Lol. I got like 20 cigars to my name. I share a humi with my father, hes got about 30 in there. You got like 3,000 gars man. Thats INSANE!

I only get money here and there to spend on cigars as I have no job other than freelance web development, and my father lost his job about a year ago now. Shit sucks but what can ya do eh?

I've manage to develop skills to smoke good on a budget, there's quite a few options out there. 

BTW: Any way you got any Opus X Love Affairs or any of the petite figurado's from the Forbidden X? If you got any and they for sale LMK. I recently got into the petite figurado's and been looking high and low for a love affair or LBMF.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

wow :faint2:

You've probably got a bigger and nicer selection than most b&m's.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Dave? 

Does it get expensive sending search parties into the humidor(s) to find lost BOTL's? :smoke2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

So when you going to start your cigar collection?

I'm searching the the newspaper ads now for houses in the Bellevue WA area!

I have to move 3 cigars to find the one I want in my humi!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> BTW: Any way you got any Opus X Love Affairs or any of the petite figurado's from the Forbidden X? If you got any and they for sale LMK. I recently got into the petite figurado's and been looking high and low for a love affair or LBMF.


Hi Cory
I am also looking for Opus HTF's not easy finding them, There are some Art has in the WTS section a Good BOTL

Guy's I don't sell cigars, I occasional trade or go in on boxes but don't sell.

Thanks for the um compliments.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out whats more jaw dropping. All the tubos or the opus lineup.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe if i ever get divorced I would have half of what you have...LOL

That is one amazing collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

We are all coming over to help you to fix that.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

denarok said:


> Maybe if i ever get divorced I would have half of what you have...LOL
> 
> That is one amazing collection, thanks for sharing


And your wife would have the otherhalf? :bolt:


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

:rockon: Awesome collection!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

No words can describe...thanks for sharing the stash.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Dave! While looking at your stash I was saying out loud "Oh my God" and my wife heard me and came over and asked what I was reading; so I told her "just looking at Dave's stash".:banana: She reached over me and took the mouse and scanned all of Dave's stash.:hmm: she clicked off of the Puff Forum site went to the desktop found and clicked on CBID and deleted it;:doh: she then walked away without a word.:behindsofa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Coffee-Cup said:


> Dave! While looking at your stash I was saying out loud "Oh my God" and my wife heard me and came over and asked what I was reading; so I told her "just looking at Dave's stash".:banana: She reached over me and took the mouse and scanned all of Dave's stash.:hmm: she clicked off of the Puff Forum site went to the desktop found and clicked on CBID and deleted it;:doh: she then walked away without a word.:behindsofa:


Shit Dude
I was all ready for you saying my stash got you Laid Dammit sorry man I did not see it coming. 

Sorry Bro


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dave what the hell you not supose to show anyone, now they all want to house that job is mine and seans


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Shit Dude
> I was all ready for you saying my stash got you Laid Dammit sorry man I did not see it coming.
> 
> Sorry Bro


Dave! All is for the good.:rockon: My wife came back to me and said that I have been a great husband and that life is too short not to enjoy its pleasures and to buy all the cigars and tobacco that I want.:banana: Just think Dave; no more heading off the parcel post man before he gets to my door!:couch2:


----------



## Padurosa (Jul 23, 2010)

Holly cow...

I'm freaking speechless...
Congratulations on this great collection...

A little cigar ****!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Coffee-Cup said:


> Dave! All is for the good.:rockon: My wife came back to me and said that I have been a great husband and that life is too short not to enjoy its pleasures and to buy all the cigars and tobacco that I want.:banana: Just think Dave; no more heading off the parcel post man before he gets to my door!:couch2:


Oh good I am unpacking the huge box I was filling out of guilt, Thank Ya Lord! Glad it worked out :attention: :thumb: :juggle:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Dave what the hell you not supose to show anyone, now they all want to house that job is mine and seans


UH dude broken chair, jeez :bolt:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm thinking what you need to do is add an addition to the house, and build a walk-in humidor.


Speaking of which, does anyone have - or know someone that has - a walk-in in their house?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

marked said:


> I'm thinking what you need to do is add an addition to the house, and build a walk-in humidor.
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone have - or know someone that has - a walk-in in their house?


I started a thread on this subject a few weeks ago and got some idea's. Now I need my back to get better and some strong friends to move everything out if my living room while the build is going on, I need to replace the flooring at the same time and need help with it all.

So yes someday or order the biggest avallo. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Domino68 said:


> Wish I could have joined PUFF while I was still over in the sand box!
> But I know now who to contact when I go again! LOL!!!


You can count on it brother! Thanks For Your Service!!

Dave :usa2:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Man what a collection* --- Very impressive and I'm *"Truly Jealous"*--that said it looks like you might have around 5000 cegars---I'm sure you are aware that when they are more than 3 years old they are not good anymore-----soooooooo trash them by sending them to me for proper burial. *I'll perform a cremation........*..


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> *Man what a collection* --- Very impressive and I'm *"Truly Jealous"*--that said it looks like you might have around 5000 cegars---I'm sure you are aware that when they are more than 3 years old they are not good anymore-----soooooooo trash them by sending them to me for proper burial. *I'll perform a cremation........*..


At Sea Of Course :nono: :banghead:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> At Sea Of Course :nono: :banghead:


Why "Of Course"------------:jaw:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Certainly


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Dave, I didn't come here to make a comment on your stash but rather to make it easier to find this thread later when I want to show my wife. She really has no idea how much self control I have when it comes to cigar purchases. All I have to do now is show her your stash and she'll understand. Thanks for helping a brother out.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice pics and impressive indeed although I need to know one thing........why?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Nice pics and impressive indeed although I need to know one thing........why?


Two possible reasons:

1) Because he can.

2) So he can name his next contest "My way too many cigars contest."

I lean towards (1).


----------



## TheFreakShow (Jul 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I started a thread on this subject a few weeks ago and got some idea's. Now I need my back to get better and some strong friends to move everything out if my living room while the build is going on, I need to replace the flooring at the same time and need help with it all.
> 
> So yes someday or order the biggest avallo. LOL


Wow nice collection. I lift heavy things for a hobby, but unfortunately I live on the wrong side of the mountains or I would volunteer my services :beerchug:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweet mother of as;ldivu;;;;;agknlr;oiuvopyuw erpofh;gjh....kajsdof;iuv;oiuwr;oeiful...........laksdviousafoie.

Sorry, I passed out and you can guess the rest! Nice stash, if that can even be called a stash!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

that must be the cc maw you're holding for me... I'll be right over! LOL!!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

After seeing all of those Montecristo Tubos I just cried a little.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I live on the other side of the mountains, too. But I'd still make the trip if you let me come over to play, lol.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

I couldn't help it. I had to look again. 
I peed myself again. D**n!!


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice collection!

How many of those are you smoking a day? I don't know that I could not have a few each day with a collection like that.


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2010)

jeezus mary mother of....

:jaw:

I'm with Kenelbow - I will use the pics as my defense for ""I could be this bad, honey..."":laugh:


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

You are my hero Dave! Thanks to you I actually have something to smoke, considering being a poor college student my bank account = $0 haha and I can't buy much.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my word... Thats a huge stash... im dead jealous :fear:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

:jaw: Holy :tape:

I will never complain about needing a larger humi!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I am not jealous of Dave.
I am not jealous of Dave.
I am not jealous of Dave.
I am not jealous of Dave.
I am not jealous of Dave.
I am not jealous of ...

Oh, hell, who am I kidding? It never worked in school, either...


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I just feel so humble. You da man Dave. :bowdown:


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Your stash is almost as equal as your benevolence... almost


----------



## Padurosa (Jul 23, 2010)

Maybe he is planning on opening a small B&M


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Padurosa said:


> Maybe he is planning on opening a small B&M


I think Dave's stash would represent an average to large B&m. The two closet B&m's have smaller selection than Dave.

Oh an nice stash :mrgreen:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Dave didn't you mention you had a Lauderdale? Do you have any pics of it you could post. I have been thinking about picking one of those up in the future.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BigKev77 said:


> Dave didn't you mention you had a Lauderdale? Do you have any pics of it you could post. I have been thinking about picking one of those up in the future.


Looks just like the pictures on the web, I will but not open.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> UH dude broken chair, jeez :bolt:


 Man You still mad about the chair


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn Dave, you could pave a road with all those tubos!

I see one of my hygros are getting some use  .


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

That's 'cause it's EMPTY!!!!!



smelvis said:


> Looks just like the pictures on the web, I will but not open.


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

*speechless* and I was happy when I filled my little one haha. Amazing. Just amazing


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

"Quoting everyone elses comments" since they sum up what I was thinking when I took a look at the images.

Just like others, I pulled my wife in to take a look in hopes that she would understand why I like to build my own personal collection...unfortunately I didn't get a good or bad response, she said "neat" in the most careless way possible and walked off to get back to her morning. :washing:

Cheers to your collection and what you also do for the troops :tea:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> That's 'cause it's EMPTY!!!!!


Scandalous.


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

holly shit thats a lot of smokes :yield:


rk_classic


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> That's 'cause it's EMPTY!!!!!


That won't work, unless your willing to put large money on it?


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

smelvis said:


> That won't work, unless your willing to put large money on it?


That's where he keeps his Acids. You have to seperate them from the rest.


----------



## tbarber12 (Mar 25, 2006)

Very impressive!! Not sure what else to say


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

tmajer15 said:


> That's where he keeps his Acids.


Nah - it's for his extensive collection of vintage Tiparillos and Muriels.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy crap Dave..............those MC's made my mouth water!!!!! Literally, I am sitting at my desk, and a small drip of saliva made it way out of my mouth and landed squarely on the "G" key. I think Ima light up a nice MC when I get home!


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Beginner stash: These humidors and cigars are no more than two months old. 
In the 5 vegas i was thinking to save up for some anejos, opus, and padrons but lets hope i cant find a new job end of AUGUST! =) Thank you CI/Cbid in spanking my income. 

























































Pipe collection no more than 6-7 months old:









Computer AMD Phenom x4 940BE 3.5OC









Snowboarding board! Anyways cheers









my baby!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Holy crap i just wet myself great stash Dave your lucky i don't know where you live Lol.:usa2:


Correct I always wanted a Vetter


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Dave, you need to open a B&M...in my town. LOL

Looks like a lot of hard work and dedication went into that collection.

Our troops are lucky to have someone like you looking out for them.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I just have to keep going back to this thread to look back on the great stash.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

So I think I've asked you this already. Is the Montes in the yellow tube a CC?


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mein Gott! Can't wait until I grow up. I will now be checking the obits daily for guess who?


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Very impressive Dave! 

Even more impressive when considering how many you have given away over the past year or so!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

louistogie said:


> So I think I've asked you this already. Is the Montes in the yellow tube a CC?


Yes


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> Dave, you need to open a B&M...in my town. LOL
> 
> Looks like a lot of hard work and dedication went into that collection.
> 
> Our troops are lucky to have someone like you looking out for them.


Thanks John!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Adam said:


> I live on the other side of the mountains, too. But I'd still make the trip if you let me come over to play, lol.


Your welcome anytime bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shotokun16 said:


> Beginner stash: These humidors and cigars are no more than two months old.
> In the 5 vegas i was thinking to save up for some anejos, opus, and padrons but lets hope i cant find a new job end of AUGUST! =) Thank you CI/Cbid in spanking my income.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Erwin
You have a little of everything and Beautiful GF,

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Correct I always wanted a Vetter


Lucky you put that fire out saved that stash!:usa:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Gee Dave are you really sure you like tubes? 
Very impressive brother.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Gee Dave are you really sure you like tubes?
> Very impressive brother.


Thanks Bob
I do have more wihout tubes than with tube but yes I do Sir!


----------



## SFC Jeff (Sep 20, 2008)

Great Collection Dave! As a Soldier I'm glad to know guys like you have our backs!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

SFC Jeff said:


> Great Collection Dave! As a Soldier I'm glad to know guys like you have our backs!!


Thanks Jeff as a civie I can say the same LOL

Thanks For Your service Bro!

Dave


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

You, sir, are my hero! Fantastic collection!


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I was asked to post these in here so everyone could see, I guess it doesn't hurt. Some are older pics and some are new, No bragging but I am proud to have gotten close to where I want to be. still a few years off! I hope you enjoy these as I do daily! :nod: I have been home sick since last week with very little work done since so bored and i hope you don't mind me posting these?
> 
> My Opus x and Anjeo collection, I do have five or so boxes not shown only a coupe of which are hard to get! I need a bigger opus Humidor!
> 
> ...


MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdd i think you need a vault or a safe for those AF opus x and anejo collection. I bet your one happy man. Props dave !


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Dave, I havent said it before in earnest but "I Hate You!" Those draws of CC's humble me more than you could know. :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

BTW: Tash says "THATS INSANE!!!!!!!!"


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Dave, I havent said it before in earnest but "I Hate You!" Those draws of CC's humble me more than you could know. :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:
> 
> BTW: Tash says "THATS INSANE!!!!!!!!"


AGREED !!! haha :hurt:


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Just give me 5min alone with that Opus collection. :bowdown:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice, Dave. I am hoarding Opuses my own self. I am glad a good fella like yourself is putting the rare ones to good use. Better you than someone else.


----------

